# How do I switch back to onboard video?



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

How do I disable the offboard video card, so I can switch back to the onboard video?

I'm running windows XP sp 2

thanx


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Start the computer and enter bios/setup, enable the onboard video if this option exsists if not don't worry about it, boot to windows and in add/remove programs unistall the drivers for the video card.

Turn off the computer, unplug from the wall outlet and remove the video card.

Switch your monitor to the onboard vga plug and boot into windows and install the drivers for your onboard video from your motherboard cd, if its a brand computer you will have to download the drivers from the manufactuers website.

If you need more help please tell us the manufactuer and model of your motherboard or the brand and model of your computer


----------



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

well, thanx

but I've did this already, the fact is that, when I remove the video card and turn on the computer - with the drivers uninstalled -, it starts to beep and the monitor shows no image.

and there is no option for turning the onboard on in the BIOS

thats why i'm here


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could we have your complete specs please
If OEM
Brand and Complete Model Number.
If a Custom Build
MotherBoard Brand. Model and Revision number
CPU
Power Supply Brand, Model, Total Watts, Amps on thr 12v Rail(s)
Video Card Brand, Model
Memory


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep wrench is right on we need this info so we can check with the manufacture of the computer or get a manual for your motherboard


----------



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

it is am OEM computer kinda old (2005)

The Mobo's an ECS (Elitegroup Computer Systems) model P4VMM2 (2 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video)

Pentium 4 processor @ 2,66 GHz (20x133)

Chipset: VIA VT8751(A) ProSavageDDR P4M266(A)

Bios version is AMI (03/10/03) (very old)

The integrated graphics is an S3 ProSavage 
and the graphics card that i need to remove is a NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB). I am removing it because i got to give it back to my friend 

I dont know the Energy Suply Barnd nor Model neither Watts and what do u mean by CPU?

Thanx for all this attention guys hoppe u can do it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

if its OEM what brand is it as in Dell HP etc. and the model of the pc IE Dimension 8100


----------



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

i think its a sucky brrand called "ThinQ" dont know the model tough :/
maybe X08-73061


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't find that brand or model, but the ECS manual states "Primary Graphics Adapter
This item indicates if the primary graphics adapter uses the PCI or the AGP
bus. The default AGP setting still lets the onboard display work and allows
the use of a second display card installed in an AGP slot."
So if you have an AGP card it wil be working by default.

Manual http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...4VMM2 (V1.1A)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0 Page 33 of the PDF file.

What problem did you have to start with that made you remove the video card?


----------



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

well, yes it has.
I've already tried both options but will try again.

so u re saying that if "AGP" is set up as primary graphics adapter, then the onboard video will work even with the offboard plugged on?

Do you think i shot update BIOS or something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the onboard and the agp should work.
What problem are you having?
I would not update the Bios without knowing if it's an OEM Bios or ECS Bios without any doubts.


----------



## leoszt (Jul 2, 2008)

hmm thanx dude I could remove it.
Using the onboard right now, with no problemas

I'm really gratefull for your help


----------

